# Tai Chi Strategy for San Shou



## 7starmantis (Jun 21, 2004)

Anyone read the latest Inside Kung-Fu magazine? There is an article about using tai chi strategy for san shou self defense. Its really interesting, very good article. It uses a classification of techniques, theories of approach and countering drills based on tai chi and shuai chio. 

The techniques of tai chi san shou can be devided into three major categories based on their arm movements. The three categories are represented by three simple goemetric shapes. These shapes and two characteristic techniques for each are:

*Square:* Frog Kick, White Crane Spreads Its Wings - (Far Distance)
*Triangle:* Golden Rooster Stands on One Leg and Playing the Lute - (Middle Distance)
*Circle:* Grasp Bird's Tail and Wave Hands Like Clouds Driifting By - (Close Distance)
What do you guys think about these? The article also claims; "The tai chi techniques provide the best strategy for countering the forces applied against you in a combat situation." What do you think about that as well?

7sm


----------

